
New Zealand Prime Minister John Key Resigns - tananaev
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11760656
======
freddyc
John Oliver will be devastated ...

Seriously though, this strikes me as a significant blow for New Zealand. From
what I've seen of him, Key is one of the better world leaders and seems to
have done a good job down there. I'm not surprised the markets reacted with a
downgrade of the Kiwi dollar.

------
AdeptusAquinas
A cynical perspective might be that he wants to get out of the way of the
recession next year when brexit/trump land.

But to be charitable, his stated family reasons are pretty admirable. Eight
years is a long time in the public view.

